# Sponge Recipe Neeeded for a 12inch square tin



## rach94 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Im looking fo a lovely moist sponge recipe to fill a square tine that is 12 inches across - iv been told a 9 egg sponge mix but what would the other quanties eg, flour sugar be?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

It depends on the recipe. If you have one that you like, you can post it, and we'll help you scale it to size.


----------



## norma (Jun 4, 2006)

1 1/2 cups + 1 Tbs sifted flour
pinch of salt
6 Tbs unsalted butter
6 eggs
1 cup sugar
1 tsp vanilla

This is a very nice recipe from the book "A piece of cake" by Susan Purdy. 
A 10-inch round pan yields a 1 1/2 inch high cake, baked in 30 minutes at 325F-350F.


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

RACH 94:
Good morning. I assume your pan size is 12X12X2 inch in height. If so If you wish to use the receipe that Norma gifted to you or any one that you post I will do the math for you. Will you be using chemical leaveners???.
Good day.

~Z~BESTUS.:chef:


----------

